# Dumbo Fry All Grown Up



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

He surprised me with the size of his fins. Wow. Thinking he was a female as a fry, he turned out to be a male and a decent looking one, too.

Hmm...11 weeks old in this picture... I think.









Today he is 26 weeks or 6 months old now.
With flash.

















Without flash.

























Natural light.









One question. Does he look better with flash, without flash, or with natural light? I kind of like them all, but I don't think flash really show his true colors.

Edit: He lives in a divided 40 gallon in case you're wondering.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

One he looks to red the other he looks to dull. Nice Betta.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> One he looks to red the other he looks to dull. Nice Betta.


Haha, yeah that's why I can't decide if I should start taking pictures with flash, without flash, or with natural light.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Too red is better. Are you keeping him and is that his permeant home?


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Too red is better. Are you keeping him and is that his permeant home?


1 for without flash. 
Thanks for the input Chocolate. 
Yes, he is a keeper and that is his permanent home. His tank even has plants and lots of them. He's a spoiled little fella. Hehe.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad he gets hiding spots. Carter loves his home.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I like the natural light best. =)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Natural light! Gorgeous boy btw


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

good job


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I vote red light.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on your success. Great job and gorgeous bettas.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. I like natural light alot but red makes him look cool. Hmm...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You seem to love him too.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You seem to love him too.


Very much :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I had a Betta like him.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow thanks Chocolate.

These bettas are from the second batch and are only one month younger. Give them another month and they'll blossom just like the male from the first batch/in the first post. I had about thirty but I gave them all away except for these four.
Should've jar them sooner.

These two are males for sure and this one's my favorite.









Believe it or not, he have a tail spread of 180 degrees when flaring.









Females? *fingers crossed*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am hoping to get a new Betta. What stock did you use?


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Chocolate, what did you mean by "What stock did you use?"


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you use 5 star show Bettas? I mean he looks like one.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hehe. I did not use 5 star show bettas but he really do look like a winner doesn't he. Parents were just pet store bettas. But the guy who owns the store and sells the bettas orders them from Thailand. He is the only person I buy bettas from. Also I'm picky when it comes to choosing my breeding pair.

This is the dad

























and the mom

























Notice that all their fry have tiny little ventrals like their father and none have extremely long ventrals like their mother. They would look really nice with their mother's ventrals. Maybe breeding siblings will give me some fry with long ventrals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am suprised pet store Bettas usually come that badly. Because of bad genetics and old age.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am suprised pet store Bettas usually come that badly. Because of bad genetics and old age.


Well they were from Thailand AND I took my time choosing my pair. It doesn't show in the pictures but the parents also have a tail spread of 180 degrees when flaring.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thialand supplis most Bettas. Carter is from Thialand. Thialand Breeders do some of the worst practices. They raise them for a little while breed them during that time and sell them too old to breed. Sad part in Thialand there nobody no one notices and prefers the good one.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh Wow!! Thanks for informing me. Hopefully that's not what happened to my pair.
I've always heard good things about Thailand bettas like "They have the best quality bettas and they sell them at such a young age which is good if you want to breed." I guess this isn't always true.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pet store Breeders dont do that show breeders may. Carter is a Thialand pet store.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool.
Are bettas from Walmart, Petco, Persmart, etc. from thailand or from breeders in the US?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think most are using US because they arrive faster.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

The guy I buy bettas from isn't from Petco or anything like that. He owns this little store and I swear, he has widest variety of bettas, almost every tailtype, and most are capable of placing first in contests.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> The guy I buy bettas from isn't from Petco or anything like that. He owns this little store and I swear, he has widest variety of bettas, almost every tailtype, and most are capable of placing first in contests.


 Our Petco has great Bettas.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Is that where you get your bettas from? They have the best bettas sometimes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is where Carter is from I would prefer my next Betta to be from Thialand too.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> That is where Carter is from I would prefer my next Betta to be from Thialand too.


Where are you located? 
If you're interested I can tell you where and give you the address and number from where I buy mine. He also take orders and does shipping if you don't live too far away. It's only if you're interested because I don't want to tell people where they should and shouldn't buy their betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am in VA. I may or may not be getting a 5 gallon.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoa. That's across the continent! I am in CA. Just let me know whenever if you're still interested or just want call and see what he has to offer.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I might just order staight from Thialand or use one of those inteernet people who imopirt from Thialand and sell.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

That sounds great.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But I still might go with Petco just because you get a good look at them.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Update!









Long ventral fins. Didn't think they would grow any longer.

































The two girls are living together in peace. They fight each other sometimes but it's never that serious.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Great bettas! As for what light is best, maybe you should add a poll to this thread for people to vote on so it's easier to keep track. Just a thought.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Turns out no new tank .


----------

